# PubMed- IBS: Do we need to exclude exocrine pancreatic insufficiency in IBS?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*IBS: Do we need to exclude exocrine pancreatic insufficiency in IBS?*

Nat Rev Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2010 Sep;7(9):479-80

Authors: Kellow JE

PMID: 20811362 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

